# Hand swollen, possible spider bites?



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

I have two bites on my wrist. in a direct line maybe a inch apart. one is just a little scab and the other is a large red bump maybe 1/2 inch diamater and my underside of wrist, back of hand, top of wrist and surrounding area is swollen. is there anything i can do too relive the swelling? I had wasp bites where my hand swelled up like a softball and i took benydril for two days and it went away. any insight?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Try wetting some vitamin c powder or dissolve a tab in a little water. Then take a fresh teabag and get it wet. Put it over the bites/vitamin c and put something to hold it in place. An old sock works well. Keep the tea bag wet. Take several of the vit C tabs by mouth too.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

will this reduce the swelling of my whole hand


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It usually does. Be sure to take a hefty dose of vit c by mouth.

Something stung me bad the other day. Think it was a wasp, there are tons of them around right now. Stuck my hand in a bush I was trying to cut down. Hurt really, really bad. Did a little yelling and dancing! I put the vit c paste on and covered with a fresh wet tea bag and it took all the pain out. About an hour later I was able to do my chores without pain.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry for the delay, just got out of the hospital this morning been there since Thursday morning. it ended up being MRSA infection. Had to have it lanced open and on all sorts of antibiotics via IVs.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

MRSA is so evil. I'm glad you are ok.


----------

